# MBTA Commuter Rail Trip



## Amfleet (Feb 22, 2003)

This past Friday I took a trip on various MBTA commuter lines out of South Station. To read the trip report click here and thanks to CVS one-hour photo developing, you can view the photos for the trip here. Also, be sure to check out the photo page as I have also added some photos from the Amherst Big Railroad Hobby Show from a few weeks ago and some shots of the Cape Cod Canal Lift Bridge. Enjoy.


----------

